# Text messages kill



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2008)

Όπως φαίνεται, είναι επικίνδυνο να στέλνεις μηνύματα με το κινητό σου όχι μόνο την ώρα που οδηγείς αυτοκίνητο, αλλά και όταν οδηγείς τρένο! Αχ, ποια του πήρε το μυαλό -και τη ζωή- αυτού του Σάντσεζ!

A Metrolink engineer driving a commuter train sent a text message about 22 seconds before the train collided with a Union Pacific freight train last month, the National Transportation Safety Board said Wednesday. The crash killed 25 people, including the engineer, Robert Sanchez, during Friday rush hour in Chatsworth, a northwest Los Angeles suburb. 
On Wednesday, the NTSB said that Sanchez, 46, sent a text message at 4:22:01 p.m. on September 12, the NTSB said, citing information on his cell phone activity that the safety board subpoenaed from his service provider. The preliminary estimate of the time for the head-on collision is 4:22:23 p.m., NTSB said, citing Union Pacific train's onboard recorders. Sanchez last received a text message at 4:21:03 p.m., NTSB said.
*From 3:03 p.m. -- when Sanchez returned from a break that had lasted several hours -- until the collision, the engineer received seven text messages and sent five*, the NTSB said. The safety board did not identify with whom Sanchez was exchanging text messages.
*From 6:44 a.m. until 8:53 a.m. that day, when Sanchez was also in charge of a train, he received 21 text messages and sent two dozen, the NTSB said.*
"The Safety Board's Recorder Laboratory is continuing to correlate times recorded for use of the Metrolink engineer's cell phone, train recorder data, and signal system data to a common time base," NTSB said.
After the incident, California Public Utilities Commission banned train operators from texting on the job.

Από το CNN.com.


----------

